# Protecting hair from dust? A girly solution?



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Everyone raves about dust collection and dangers but this is something many ignore. I find when I'm working overhead that dust rains down on me covering me and especially getting in my hair. I'm one of the blessed ones who still has his and intend to keep it, not going to shave my head like idiots who think that cool. Unfortunately I also have hay fever which is a blessing and a curse. In the shop it a immediate alarm if something wrong but it also annoying at times.

I am sheetrocking the ceiling of my garage/shop which means lots of overhead sanding. When i take breaks etc I don't want to spend the time sneezing due to fallout from my hair. Do you guys use anything for this? I found these on Amazon and think it might be the solution.

Girly Thing


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Well.. I'm practically gay, so I know fashion. Shaved heads are definitely not idiotic. In fact….... They are ♫FABULOUS ♫!


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Gee that was helpful, wonder what practically gay means. If your so gay, you ever had these used on you? Would these keep the dust out?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

How ironic…
I find people who find those that shave their heads idiots, idiots themselves. ;-)


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Jesus Christ! Trollville! Can we forgo the fashion argument and get on topic?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Never used 'em but for 8 bucks you won't have much to lose 

I don't have long hair though so I've never really had a problem with stuff getting stuck in my hair, except for that one time I sprayed a bunch of book cases with varnish with no mask and nothing covering my head or arms. It was a good thing i was young and indestructible back then 'cause breathing in varnish mist through you nose does horrible things. And the hair on top of my head was even more thickly coated !


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I posted a question about this on Amazon for the product, and just got a reply from a user, aka female, she seemed to think it would be a purrfect solution.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

It occurs to me that this apparatus would work adequately for keeping dust out of one's hair, unless you have a beard. (Like my friends at the gay biker bar)

The greater concern, in my opinion, is the dust entering your lungs.

A dust collection system seems optimal here. I've even seen a drywall guy who had a disk sander on a wand that hooked up to a shop vac. He sanded ceilings without a ladder, stilts, or even a wallboard. He was doing smooth ceilings. I don't think sanding is required if you're doing knock down or popcorn, or most any textured ceiling. Just clean knife work. Hope this was more helpful.

I just found it a bit off putting that you would insult the follicley challenged. Chicks dig the bald head.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought that what hats were for!

Buckethead, You are really starting to worry me!


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm also a head-shaving idiot, so any advice I would have had would be pointless.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

starting at only … $1100!!! http://www.festoolusa.com/power-tools/sanders/drywall-sanders/planex-lhs-225-drywall-sander-571579


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

get a longer pole so you don't have to stand under what you are sanding. To those with pole coments "Stop it." It is just a fact of drywall, there's going to be dust. Thats why pros do many coats and sneak up on the finish. almost no sanding that way. as for your hair get a do rag and suck it up buttercup.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Why not just wear a baseball cap? Added benefit of protection from the bill.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Use the sanding sponge on the joint compound. No dust. It's fabulous!


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

You post this
I'm one of the blessed ones who still has his and intend to keep it, not going to shave my head like idiots who think that cool.

Then you post this
Jesus Christ! Trollville! Can we forgo the fashion argument and get on topic?

The fashion argument is one of which you started…..lol….A little dust in your hair and hay fever is the least of your problems….


----------



## squaretree (Feb 5, 2014)

Here in Indiana we have these things called hats…...

Have you ever thought about just shaving your head?


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Bucket, by far the funniest comment I've read in a long time! I've actually told my friends to tell me as soon as they notice if I'm balding and that will be the day that I buzz my head. Ain't no shame in my game, I'm vain!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

When I was in my late twenties, my hairline seemed to take a millimeter step back. I thought it was my fate to become bald early. Alas, I'm still sporting a full head of hair at fifty. Good thing too. Some heads need covering.

Got plenty of bald friends. They aren't idiots. Well… Maybe a couple are, but not as a result of baldness.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

All great ideas


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Just pull a plastic bag over your head…way easier. It's gotta be clear though, or ya can't see anything!!

Make sure you tie it nice and tight around your neck as well….wouldn't want any icky dust getting in there.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Geez, just wear a hat.


----------



## j_dubb (Jun 13, 2013)

This video is pertinent to this thread.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i can't see the ceiling
when i sand the joints there
with a hat on

this is my solution
a 'nohawk' haircut
the dust just slides off the top

best of both worlds


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd rather be a shaved head idiot than a lunch lady lookin, shower cap wearin pansy. Unless, you're a girl.


----------



## Sparks8286 (Apr 28, 2014)

did you try wearing a bandana tied around your head? or maybe a hat?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeh I have a good head of hair and like women only LOL Just recently I bought a few headcoverings out of cotton type material they may have been intended for surgery,anyway I use them when woodturning and they are very good.I would say you need to buy a few I intend to buy quite a few more myself as they need to be washed at the end of any turning stint and no arguments about it. You can buy them on ebay lookd up surgical theatre hats/headcovering they aint expensive.They really work extremely well. Alistair


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, I'm a female and usually when doing that kinda work I wear a hat. I would be in biiiig trouble if I shaved my head


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

My so-called "Day Job" is making pop bottles for bottlers like Pepsi. I work in the Injection Department and it is in the Beverage department.

Not only do we wear Hairnets 100% while in the department, IF you have a beard you get to wear a beard net as well. We also have to have gloves on the hands at all times, ear plugs, safety glasses, and wear a"Bump cap". AS for the injection machine guys ( me) NO SHORTS allowed, jeans only. NO OPEN TOED SHOES ALLOWED. Steel toes are suggested, too, but not mandatory. And due to the possiblity of hot plastic flying by, long sleeves are required any time we purge out the shooting pot that injects the 550 degree plastic.

And you want to bitch about just a hair covering…..


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Shower cap.

While teaching shop in the 80's, my black students used a gel product to look like Michael Jackson. They wore shower caps to keep saw and router dust out of their hair. A very uncool look that worked. It kept them from using an air hose to try and clean their hair and the end of class; a very dangerous thing to do.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Put on a ball cap, or painters hat and call it good…

No hair loss yet? Must be low on testosterone…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

This is what I looked like about 7 months ago….










That's when we found out my SISTER has cancer. I told her that when she goes bald, I'd go bald with her. If that makes me one of those idiots who shave my head who think that it's cool, then so be it.

Here's a more current pic…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Good for you Joe! That is a good look on you and supporting your sister is a great thing. I did the same when my sister went through chemo and I actually liked the EZ care aspect!


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

You have only but one choice, as others have already mentioned. Wear a baseball hat. But when you have to step out to get a mochafrappucinolatte, put on a different clean baseball hat (with some kind of laid-back-lifestyle/yoga/fashion icon logo) to cover up your matted-down hat-hair.

So now you know the people with cool-looking baseball hats at Starbucks and posh cafes are actually carpenters and renovators slacking off.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

A shower cap is the best solution mentioned. One other item to look into is a "snood". This is the shower cap-like thing you see food workers have over their hair to keep hairs from falling into the food. I gather these are disposable like latex gloves.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Bald = Beautiful


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Wahhhhhhhh!
Way too antagonistic postings.
Where's my razor? I've gotta go slick up my already bald head.
Bill


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Shower cap and dust mask or respirator.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

You see, after a day at the lathe and planer spa, no sawdust in their hair!


----------

